# Harley's New BH



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Harley and I passed our BH today at Chicago Schuthzund Verein







Was a very nice trial, had 8 BH entries, everyone was super nice, very supportive of everyone- good sportsmanship







It was a beautiful day, had a few clouds come through and we had rain for about 5 minutes, but then the sun came out again. The club did a very nice job.
I was very proud of my girl today


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

TRISH & HARLEY.. That's FANTASTIC my friend. Big, BIG Congratulations!! Pictures?























And one of these too...LOL...


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Great news Congrats! 
I'm of course watching your girlie


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations Trish!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

wheres the marching band smilie???????????????????










these will have to do!!!!!!!!!







































and BIG HUGS TOO


Lee


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys









No, no pics..I got this one of her after though







I didn't bring my camera to the trial


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Trish, that is AWESOME! I knew you guys could do it!!







Wish I could have been there to watch you guys.

Congrats again!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!! Beautiful dog.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats Trish!!









Gotta get together for a celebration


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: chrubyCongrats Trish!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most definitely


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

I would have taken pics for ya Trish, if only.......... A big congrats to both of you.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

WHAT, no pictures??????
















A BIG







to Harley and you!! I'm sure you two had a beautiful routine...


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! Wait for me for celebration!!!!


----------

